
White nationalist group posing as antifa called for violence on Twitter - aspenmayer
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/01/white-nationalist-group-posing-as-antifa-called-for-violence-on-twitter.html
======
giardini
7 minutes ago you submitted this story as

[https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/twitter-takes-down-
was...](https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/twitter-takes-down-washington-
protest-disinformation-bot-behavior-n1221456)

~~~
aspenmayer
It’s a different link? I’m not sure what it is you are saying. They are not
duplicate articles as they are different urls, different sections (this is a
technology post from CNBC), and different editorial teams. I’m open to
discussing this link with you further.

~~~
dang
But the text is identical. This is the exact same article being syndicated on
two sites, and therefore an obvious dupe.

More importantly: even if you have two different articles on the same topic,
please don't make separate submissions. Submit what you consider the best one,
and post a link to the second one in the comments.

~~~
aspenmayer
I appreciate that clarity; however, until karma sharing is implemented, should
I just refrain from posting? Otherwise, the link I didn’t post is the one that
I’d get scooped on. Happens a lot. And since they are different urls, the
duplicate post detector is even less likely to work correctly. What is the
proper expected site behavior in this case? Expected user behavior? I just
want to meet or exceed community standards.

On a different point, I don’t know how it is possible to say which article is
best at any given time on this topic as they all include additional
information not present in other articles. I don’t mind if you remove one of
these two posts with same content; I don’t mean to make a duplicate post.

------
giardini
7 minutes ago OP submitted this story as

[https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/twitter-takes-down-
was...](https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/twitter-takes-down-washington-
protest-disinformation-bot-behavior-n1221456)

